# Tobacco of the Month: Hearth & Home Anniversary Kake (December 2012)



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

It's review time! Let's hear what you thought of Anni Kake!


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm interested in seeing what the thoughts are on this one. I also need to start watching this thread and start at least smoking the baccy chosen.


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

I had some a while back, but don't remember it enough to review it. I'll have to order some or make a trade.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Anni kake thoughts

First of all I am super glad to be writing this as this is the first one of the monthly ones that I have actually been able to get my hands on in time for a review. Perhaps my favorite thing about this tobacco besides its taste is its affordability. Right now at the prices that I can have this tobacco has made this my pa and I like to smoke it all day. Because I am not a huge burley guy I prefer straight Virginia's and I love Vapers as well so for me it's the perfect all day smoke.

Smell from the tin
In addition to the hay like smell that I typically get from many Virginia's there seems to be a fruity aroma. Hearth and home says the tobacco has a fig and chocolate pouch aroma but personally I just smell plumes, and that is ok because I love plumes!
Light
One of the only Vapers I smoke that is actually tin ready no drying needed. I really like that this tobacco comes out of the tin and is ready to light. I find that this tobacco is also easy to get lit and burns more completely that just about anything I smoke. The grey circle of ash in the pipe virtually takes up the entire pipe. Probably my only complaint about this tobacco is because of the way it is cut it is kinda hard for me to pack it and get the draw that I want. Because of its cut I find that it easily without much effort can be packed too tight. Anybody else experience this? So for the first bowls I had to repack a couple of times before lighting.

Taste is very light and pleasant, while I am fine with bold tobaccos I really like mild favored ones they seem to have me searching for their subtleties without wacking me across the face with flavor. Perique makes it self known especially on the retrohale mid way through the bowl and is a welcome addition. This blend is sweet and behaves super well. I have smoked it out of one of my briars, a cob, and principally my meer. I really enjoy this is a bigger bowl because it gives you time to explore its nuances. Smoking it in the meer was my favorite because everything seemed clearer and that could just be a benefit of the meer there but I didn't realize how muddled the flavors were even in a cob. Not much nic here from what I can tell but then again I have a high tolerance so maybe don't take my word on it.

Overall this is one of my top three tobaccos right now and the one I smoke the most. Definitely going to see what this one does with some age for now though I am going to continue smoking the crap out of this one. Highly recommend for any Virginia lover.


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

I didn't think that I was going to be able to take part in this one, but pulled out a bag of Anni Cake today (Thank You Mark). Still too new to pick out a lot of the flavors, especially the subtle nuances of pipe tobacco. So, I will just say that I really did enjoy this one. I smoked three bowls at different times of the day today to make sure I had a good idea of it. There was very little tongue bite with this one, and the tobacco burned very cool (and I tend to puff more than sip). I found this to be a very mellow tobacco, and am looking forward to picking up a tin or 5 to use this as a good morning smoke with my coffee.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Dr. Plume said:


> Anni kake thoughts
> 
> In addition to the hay like smell that I typically get from many Virginia's there seems to be a fruity aroma. Hearth and home says the tobacco has a fig and chocolate pouch aroma but personally I just smell* plumes*, and that is ok because I love *plumes*!
> Light
> ...


Great review, Dr. Plume! (I didn't realize that that was merely the French for "plum"! Any relation to Professor Plum? :wink

Just opened my 20 month old jar and getting ready to create a few plumes of plume-flavored smoke myself. p


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

freestoke said:


> Great review, Dr. Plume! (I didn't realize that that was merely the French for "plum"! Any relation to Professor Plum? :wink
> 
> Just opened my 20 month old jar and getting ready to create a few plumes of plume-flavored smoke myself. p


Thanks appreciate that. Yes he is a distant cousin who I only see at thanksgiving. Yes I celebrate it even in France. 20 months that sounds amazing. I would have to by a metric ton of this stuff for it to last me long enough to let it age 20 months. I go through it so quickly.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

lostdog13 said:


> I'm interested in seeing what the thoughts are on this one. I also need to start watching this thread and start at least smoking the baccy chosen.


+ 1


----------



## Longer ash (Aug 11, 2011)

it's on sale this month I hope there is some left when I am ready to order somehow I doubt it


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

lostdog13 said:


> I'm interested in seeing what the thoughts are on this one. I also need to start watching this thread and start at least smoking the baccy chosen.


 :whip:



mcgreggor57 said:


> + 1


 :whip:

Seriously! 'Baccy of the month is the best thing since....'baccy of the month.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

This time around I have managed to review this wonderful blend from H&H.
The tobacco comes in a kake form more or less. It's easy to crumble the bits of kake that you get. 
Tin smells: To me it smells of figs and chocolate. almost wish I could eat it.
comes in the bag moist soo bout 20 mins drying time is needed. filling your pipe is pretty easy. I use the 3 step method to fill my Canuck. 
a char light light tamp and away we go.
1st third of the bowl you get the figs chocolate notes. plus I was getting red wine notes. sweet smoke tells you your smoking good quality virginias.
mid bowl the wine notes have faded and the perique has come forth. by the pepper salty notes I get when I smoke anything with perique.
last third of the bowl the fig chocolate notes have return with the perique in the background more. some hayish notes coming forth.
burns clean leaves a clean gray ash with little to none dottle
really can't wait to try AK with some age. the price point is cheap that you couldn't afford to buy 5 pounds and sock 4 pounds of it away and smoke the 1 pound you left out hehheheh


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Longer ash said:


> it's on sale this month I hope there is some left when I am ready to order somehow I doubt it


Amen, brother! They went out of stock on 8oz tins yesterday  At $11.96 for an 8oz tin I'm guessing the pickings will be slim. I tired my first bowl today and really liked it! For me the Perque hid until the last moment but in the interim I got notes of chocolate with wisps of cinnamon every now and again. The most unique part for me was the "cookie" note that I got through out. Sort of like a Nilla waffer but I might be crazy.  One odd thing that maybe someone can help me with? I noticed that I also got a tangy note through out. Is that just because it was wet (It just showed up) and the vinegar is note is still fresh?


----------



## blendtobac (Sep 14, 2011)

We're doing everything we can to keep up with demand. We'll be getting in more product every day for the next couple of weeks. Check our site regularly for updates.

Russ


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

blendtobac said:


> We're doing everything we can to keep up with demand. We'll be getting in more product every day for the next couple of weeks. Check our site regularly for updates.
> 
> Russ


The blend isn't going away anytime soon is it?


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

nikonnut said:


> Amen, brother! They went out of stock on 8oz tins yesterday  At $11.96 for an 8oz tin I'm guessing the pickings will be slim. I tired my first bowl today and really liked it! For me the Perque hid until the last moment but in the interim I got notes of chocolate with wisps of cinnamon every now and again. The most unique part for me was the "cookie" note that I got through out. Sort of like a Nilla waffer but I might be crazy.  One odd thing that maybe someone can help me with? I noticed that I also got a tangy note through out. Is that just because it was wet (It just showed up) and the vinegar is note is still fresh?


Hmm not sure you could dry it out and check again. I personally smoke this one right out of the tin. What re you smoking it in?


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Dr. Plume said:


> The blend isn't going away anytime soon is it?


Nah, I think he just meant that due to the 20% off sale they're bringing in more than usual over the next few weeks.

_At least I hope that's what he meant._

Russ, I only have a few pounds of this in reserve. I don't want to throw up an SOS if I don't have to!


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

I am more just curious about the blends longevity because its probably one of my favorites.


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Dr. Plume said:


> Hmm not sure you could dry it out and check again. I personally smoke this one right out of the tin. What re you smoking it in?


Dave,
First bowl was in my MM country gentleman and I've been flogging it pretty hard as of late so maybe it was wet. Ill let some dry more and try it in the Kaga tonight and report back.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

blendtobac said:


> We're doing everything we can to keep up with demand. We'll be getting in more product every day for the next couple of weeks. Check our site regularly for updates.
> 
> Russ


Thanks Russ. We love your work!


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

I finally get a chance to do a review of the tobacco of the month!

First off, I love the look of this tobacco, I've had this in a mason jar for a couple of years now, and some of the cake has broken up, but there still remained a nice brick in the jar. I don't know what it is about Cakes, Flakes, Ropes and Medallions but the apperance just appeals to me.

The tin note has a fruity essence to it, and is quite nice. The tobacco packed easily in to my Kaywoodie and took the char quite easily. The first thing I noticed was a nice underlying sweetness along with a kick of spiciness on the tongue, and most notably on the retrohale. To me the flavors throughout the bowl stayed sweet and spicy and maybe a little muddled, but that may have to do with the fact that I've been somewhat congested the last few days.

The nicest part was when my wife came out to join me in the enclosed porch, she commented that the smell of the tobacco was wonderful, and in her words it smelled like "Christmas". I asked her in what way, and she said it smelled like cinnamon and cloves. I guess that was the spice I was picking up.

Overall, I really liked this tobacco. It really put me in a relaxed state of mind, and calmed me after a week with the in-laws (They went out for the day, so sadly they'll be back this evening ). I will definitely pick up more of this when I go through what I have.

Now I just need to dig up my other H&H tobacco and get my award in this 

Thanks for hosting this tobacco of the month, Clifford. It gives me a chance to hone my reviewing skills and help me to notice the flavors more!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow, I feel a bit star struck! Thanks for looking and chiming in, Russ! I can't wait to try it myself. Dave was kind enough to send me a sample, but I'm trying to work my way through some other stuff before I get to it.



phager said:


> Thanks for hosting this tobacco of the month, Clifford. It gives me a chance to hone my reviewing skills and help me to notice the flavors more!


No problem! :thumb: I love doing it.

Great reviews so far, everyone! Keep 'me coming!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Dr. Plume said:


> I am more just curious about the blends longevity because its probably one of my favorites.


The description on P&C's website sorta had me wondering about its longevity, too. Given Anni Kake's popularity, though, I'm more inclined to think it's going to be around for a long time!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Love the review, Phager! It smells like xmas indeed! :tu

Which leads me to share a thought I had yesterday. Whatever will the TabakNazis do about the two biggest smokers of the season!? Let's face it, Frosty and Kris Kringle smoke a pipe!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Photoshop. If they can take Churchill's cigar, they'll stop at nothing.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

So....Anniversary Kake. This is an unobtanium tobacco for me, so my good friend and BOTL Dr. Plume stepped up AGAIN and offered a trade for some Escudo or...whatever. As is our tradition - well, at my whiny behest, anyway - he sent not only very generous samples of Anni Kake but a German paper. I speak German, lived in Germany, and REALLY appreciate being sent things like this - newspapers and periodicals...things that you take for granted while living over there. Granini Multi-Vitamin Nektar. German Curry Ketchup - I'm always trading for this kind of thing with friends from the old country.

But I digress - as usual. Dave's package was delayed for some reason, which prompted him to send me more samples in envelopes. Funny thing was that I received the envelope samples within a day or two of receiving the package that he sent. This is tragic because....

This stuff is IMO spectacular. How and why?

Anni kake is evenly cut and somewhat mottled in the bag, with notes of fig and an ambient sweetness. It packs like a dream, and burns likewise. I packed my Stanwell and picked up a mocha while charring the bowl. I got the fire burning before I hit the freeway. It started with the Virginias, stoked slightly by the sweetness of that leaf. As things really got going, the perique showed up - just enough pepper to get your interest. Not a fire-bomb like smoking a Nicaraguan cigar at its stoutest, but just enough to get your notice. This is set off very well by the touch of something else in the blend, which doesn't overpower at all, but mellows the rest of the blend - counterbalancing the sweetness of the VA, smoothing the pepper of the perique. The total effect is very like cinnamon to my palate.

To say that I like this stuff is a major understatement. It is balanced, smokes evenly and cool, doesn't bite at all, and provides a fairly complex smoke while allowing you to just puff and enjoy. Granted I like VaPers anyway, but this is GOOD STUFF.

Best of all (when it comes to price) is that this is not at all an expensive blend. It is currently on sale for $6.59 for a 1.5oz tin, $14.85 for an 8oz tin (currently sold out), and 4oz for ~12 dollars. Not bad at all.

I just wish that I could get it shipped here in Washington.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Great review, Brian! I need to get off my arse and get my review in soon.

AHEM! Jim and Mark? Actually, they _did_ take Santa's pipe away.

There arose such a clatter over pipe-free Santa - US News and World Report

But not in my house. I might even let my kids pick one of my blends to leave out for him with the milk and cookies


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

gahdzila said:


> Great review, Brian! I need to get off my arse and get my review in soon.
> 
> AHEM! Jim and Mark? Actually, they _did_ take Santa's pipe away.
> 
> ...


And here I thought I was kidding. :faint:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

gahdzila said:


> There arose such a clatter over pipe-free Santa - US News and World Report


That's sad. Really, really sad.

Where did this generation of _anti-everything people_ come from?


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Wow sad


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

szyzk said:


> That's sad. Really, really sad.
> 
> Where did this generation of _anti-everything people_ come from?


The anti-everything people are the product of dysfunctional families. (I prefer to light a candle, rather than curse the darkness. I thought this was common knowledge, but then I thought everybody knew pi to at least two decimal places, an assumption which turned out to be spectacularly incorrect. :dunno: )

I've never quite understood how they reverse engineered Anniversary Kake. It sounds as if the Virginias used in the original batch were something of a happenstance, but apparently they've been able to recapture the original error consistently enough to make it a staple. I had my first AK a couple of years ago in sample somebody sent me, then managed to obtain some more in a trade with owaindav. I smoked that down to this jar remaining, which I now find before me with about half an ounce remaining from April of '11.

Like so many tobaccos that burn well and taste good, it wants in nicotine content. That's practically my only complain against this tobacco, since it tastes great and I like perique, but it isn't as neutral a thinner as PA or SWR because of the perique. One hates to "waste" AK by mixing it with other things to bring up the Vitamin N levels, something that never concerns me with the more neutral drug store blends. One could certainly smoke AK bowl after bowl, but that might not satisfy the nicotine addicts among us. As one of that sorry lot (and we can thank Pamela McColl of Vancouver, Canada, for her noble efforts to save us from our plight), I find AK more suitable as an aperitif or dessert smoke, leaving the meat of my smoking day to the galley of The Royal Yacht, the unsauced bbq of Kendal's Kentucky, or the spicy Cajun Bayou Morning Flake.

Anniversary Kake has the ever-redemptive grace of easy burning, no doubt largely due to its unusual krumbly kut. The fairly light room note should not horribly offend those a rank or three below Generalfeldmarschall McColl of the TabakNazi Staatspolizei (as might, say, Black XX), is devoid of any cloying topping as far as I can detect, and relatively free of the PG that haunts otherwise smokable tobaccos. A very fine tobacco, an all day smoke for some, a nice break for others, I don't find it likely that many pipe smokers, in the absence of a severe perique aversion, would not enjoy this blend. Apparently it's difficult to find outside of pipesandcigars, which limits its attraction for residents of New York, now suffering persecution under the cruel occupation of the Tabakwehrmacht :whip:; others carry it, but they seem to be invariably out of stock.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Three firsts tonight A) My first Tobacco of the Month Review B) My first Anni Kake C) My first bowl in my new meer (thanks to Bazooka Joe).










Tin note was a hint of chocolate and what I perceived as a liqueur, perhaps it was fig as others have mentioned. Still, I was in the ballpark with a fruit based aroma LOL. Although it's a cake, my tin must've been tossed around a bit as it was completely broken up. Easy to pack, easy to light and easy to keep lit.

A mild bit of the chocolate initially and brightness of the Va/Per throughout. Tons of smoke and moderate to mild flavors with the florals on retrohale. I didn't realize it was HTF. When I ordered my Chestnut from Smoking Pipes this was in stock so I grabbed a tin in order to do the review and see what all the fuss was about. It's very enjoyable and quiet different than my recent smokes of OTC's and Billy Budd


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Imagine my surprise when, while digging through my ever expanding bag of samples, I find a small bit of Anniversary Kake! I didn't think I'd be taking part this month since I didn't have any. I've had Anni Kake once before and wasn't super impressed with it, but a new try has me rethinking just a little bit.

I had just enough to fill half og my bowl before lighting and lightly tamping. That said, I still managed a 20 minute walk and another 10 minutes on the front porch before it finally gave out. I've been laying off of my briars a bit lately in a bid to put more coloring into a couple of my meers, but for this I broke out a pipe that was made by a man that frequented the tobacco shop that I worked in 12 years ago. He's since passed on (cigarette smoker/ cancer), but the pipe smokes beautifully. 

The sample that I had was dry enough that I didn't have to let it sit out at all and was already rubbed out well into small little flake chunks. I've never tried Anni straight off the Kake, but this sample was pretty darned good. In my opinion it's not one of those knock your socks off blends, but has the capability to be more of a Prince Albert type of smoke where it's cool, mellow, has a nice rounded (sometimes cocoa-like) flavor with no hint of bite or bitterness. when you've got the moisture level of it just right it almost refuses to go out.

While I do wish that it had just a little bit more character to it (maybe I'm just craving some Prince Albert, can't find any around here) it's not something that I would turn from if I had it. Definitely an excellent tobacco for someone just getting their feet wet with pipes and wants something easy to smoke without having to over think preparation maintenance.


----------



## floogy (Jul 2, 2012)

gahdzila said:


> The description on P&C's website sorta had me wondering about its longevity, too. Given Anni Kake's popularity, though, I'm more inclined to think it's going to be around for a long time!


Yeah I wouldn't worry about that. The anniversary it was made for was a while back I think. Either way, I'm pretty sure it's one of P&C's biggest sellers and I can't see them getting rid of it anytime soon.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Huge thanks to Dave (Dr Plume) for generously sharing a sample of Anni Kake for me to review!

Thus, my sample has seen a lot of miles. From wherever it was manufactured, to P&C in New York, to France, and then back here to me. I assume, as the name implies, that this stuff was an intact cake at some point in its life, but what I got was soft fluffy ready rubbed. There were a few larger chunks in my sample, but they crumble and fall apart with the slightest touch. It feels very soft between my fingers...sensual, almost! I thought at first that it was overmoist, but it retains that silky soft feel even after drying. The small and irregular cut means it's easy to over load your pipe...but as long as you keep that in mind and use a gentle hand, it's very easy prep and load.

It takes a couple of matches to get started, but is relatively fuss free once it's going. I mainly get typical VaPer flavors...for me, this is something kinda like tea, something kinda like straw, a hint of sweet, and the pepper of the perique. There's a little taste of some sort of fruit that I can't identify...kiwi comes to mind, but that's not quite right. Nice subtle sweetness from the Virginias. I find Anni Kake to be very well balanced...that said, I do like perique, and Anni Kake has quite a healthy dose, IMO - peppery in the mouth, and a nice ZING! in the nose on retrohale; thus, I wouldn't recommend it to the perique-averse. As is typical for me for quality virginias to do, the flavor really ramps up and develops more complexity near the bottom of the bowl. I've smoked Anni Kake in cob and briar...as is also typical for me with Virginias, I much prefer it in a large bowled briar.

As Jim pointed out, there's not a lot of nicotine here, but it seems a shame to mix something with such a wonderful flavor profile with a bulldozer of a tobacco just to ramp up the nicotine. It would be akin to dumping a shot of Everclear in a fine aged wine. Sacrilege! For testing purposes, I did commit such an atrocity - I tried blending a little 5 Brothers in, which worked quite well to up the Vitamin N and improve the somewhat watery mouthfeel....but the result seemed to lose that special spark that makes this blend so delicious.

Objectively, this is _fantastic_ stuff. I can see why it's so popular. Not to mention the low price! As good as this young sample is, I'd be willing to gamble that it is phenomenal with some age on it. I'm tempted to pick up a couple of tins and hide them for a year or two.

Subjectively.....yeah, I like it for what it is. But it's just not the type of thing I reach for very often. While I certainly wouldn't turn it down, I don't anticipate Anni Kake making its way into my regular rotation.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

gahdzila said:


> Huge thanks to Dave (Dr Plume) for generously sharing a sample of Anni Kake for me to review!
> 
> Thus, my sample has seen a lot of miles. From wherever it was manufactured, to P&C in New York, to France, and then back here to me. I assume, as the name implies, that this stuff was an intact cake at some point in its life, but what I got was soft fluffy ready rubbed. There were a few larger chunks in my sample, but they crumble and fall apart with the slightest touch. It feels very soft between my fingers...sensual, almost! I thought at first that it was overmoist, but it retains that silky soft feel even after drying. The small and irregular cut means it's easy to over load your pipe...but as long as you keep that in mind and use a gentle hand, it's very easy prep and load.
> 
> ...


Very nice review sir!


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

that caz you smoke too much of that lakeland blends cliff 
nice review, and yes I'm looking forward to trying AK with some age. got a pound and a half taking a dirt nap right now


----------



## Longer ash (Aug 11, 2011)

very nice review Cliff I just put a pound on back order can't wait to try this


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words, guys.

Troy, I bet that Anni Kake is gonna be great when you dig it out....and I still have your address if I ever need to dispose of any more lakelands


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

gahdzila said:


> Thanks for the kind words, guys.
> 
> Troy, I bet that Anni Kake is gonna be great when you dig it out....and I still have your address if I ever need to dispose of any more lakelands


You wouldn't dare Cliff!!!!! better get the gas mask and the gloves out :yield:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

gahdzila said:


> As Jim pointed out, there's not a lot of nicotine here, but it seems a shame to mix something with such a wonderful flavor profile with a bulldozer of a tobacco just to ramp up the nicotine.


I plead not guilty. :smile: I didn't suggest that one should heavy it up, but took the same tack you did.

Very good and thorough review, Clifford. :tu I actually do prefer PA, I think, good as AK is.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Anniversary Kake is one of the first non-OTC tobaccos I tried, three and a half years ago. I loved it at first, and my first step in building my cellar was to order a pound of it. Unfortunately, the next month, I tried a straight Virginia, a switch flipped, and VaPers became something I just didn't have any interest in. I tried that pound over the next two years at various stages of development, and the older it got, the less I liked it. Most of the pound I just gave away. Different strokes for different folks and all that.


----------

